# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Lichamelijk contact beinvloedt onze reacties - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Lichamelijk contact beïnvloedt onze reacties!
*
We communiceren niet alleen met woorden! Niet-verbale taal en meer bepaald lichamelijk contact beïnvloedt onze reacties, en vooral dan onze neiging om al dan niet in te gaan op een vraag van de tegenpartij. 

*
Gestaafd door psychologische experimenten 
*
Het is al geruime tijd bekend dat het feit dat iemand ons lichamelijk aanraakt ons ontvankelijker maakt 
voor de vraag die hij mogelijk stelt. Alsof het contact een kanaal van positieve communicatie opent. Meer algemeen is het zo dat we een beter beeld hebben van de persoon die ons lichamelijk aanraakt. 
Zo is uit een psychologisch experiment gebleken dat als een psycholoog een patiënt voor de eerste keer ziet, hij 50% kans heeft om die terug te zien als hij enkele eenvoudige vormen van lichamelijk contact heeft verricht (handdruk, de arm aanraken). Als er geen enkel contact is geweest, maakt de patiënt in slechts 30% van de gevallen opnieuw een afspraak. Dat is toe te schrijven aan het feit dat de patiënt de psycholoog meer als een expert beschouwt als er fysiek contact is geweest.

*
De macht van lichamelijk contact* 

Als mensen elkaar aanraken beïnvloedt dat niet alleen het beeld dat ze van elkaar vormen. Het maakt hen ook meer geneigd om ja te zeggen als er hulp gevraagd wordt. Dat komt omdat het contact onze stemming verbetert. Anders gezegd: we voelen ons beter in ons vel als er fysiek contact is geweest en zijn daardoor eerder bereid om op een vraag in te gaan. 
Daar rond werd volgend leuk experiment gedaan: een jonge vrouw verlaat een telefooncel en doet alsof ze er wat kleingeld vergeet. Na haar gaat iemand anders de telefooncel binnen. Bij het naar buiten komen loopt de vrouw naar hem toe en vraagt hem of hij er geen geld heeft gevonden. Als ze daarbij lichamelijk contact tot stand brengt en de persoon in kwestie enkele seconden bij de arm vasthoudt, geeft 96% van de personen haar het geld terug. Als er geen contact wordt gemaakt, is dat nog maar 63% van de personen.
Dit trucje wordt gretig gebruikt door verkopers en mensen die geld inzamelen, want door lichamelijk contact tot stand te brengen, stijgt hun zakencijfer aanzienlijk! Vandaar ook het succes van de waarzegsters: die nemen per definitie uw hand vast om er uw levenslijn in te lezen!

*
De toepassingen van deze kennis* 

Waartoe kan al die kennis nu dienen? Ze kan positief worden gebruikt bij de opvoeding van kinderen: waarom zouden we geen contact maken om hen te motiveren om taken uit te voeren die nu eenmaal gedaan moeten worden maar die niet echt aangenaam zijn? Maar ze kan ook worden gebruikt om de mensen uit uw omgeving te manipuleren, en dat is misschien iets meer omstreden. Maar het fenomeen kennen kan ons ook helpen om er het hoofd aan te bieden. Als een verkoper u een keuken met alles erop en eraan probeert te verkopen (of een stofzuiger, een leren salon, een huis op catalogus…) en hij wil u daarbij aanraken, laat u dan niet doen. Neem afstand zodat u vrij kunt blijven oordelen!

Voor dit artikel werd een publicatie van professor in de sociale psychologie Nicolas Guéguen geraadpleegd uit het Franse tijdschrift ‘Revue internationale de psychologie sociale’ nr. 3. Nicolas Gueguen is ook de auteur van het boek "100 petites expériences en psychologie du consommateur: 
Pour mieux comprendre comment on vous influence", verschenen bij uitgeverij Dunod.


04/12/2007 
Dr. Catherine Solano
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

